# How to update infotainment system



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have seen that some tigs have additional screens in the media system like off-road screen that show the elevation and angle of the car. Do you guys know how to update the infotainment systems in our cars? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigolphun (Apr 13, 2018)

Where are you located? In some countries you can download the updates for Infotainment firmware as well as navigation:
http://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/de/de/index/downloads.html#/

In North American that's not an option. You would need the SD card with updates and it has to be done by dealer unless you somehow get your hands on it. Not sure if it's free service while under warranty or not. Maps are definitely not free after a few years.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

There are physically different head units in different trims. That off road screen is pulling in nav info so it would likely require a nav unit like the Discover Media in the SEL and Premium.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*off road screen*

I have looked at that screen in the literature, and it doesn't seem to have any useful information. It has a compass, the angle of the front wheels, and I think the altitude. What I would want would be inclinometers., or maybe info on how power is being directed to the wheels.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

You can change the gauges that are displayed. But I think oil and coolant temp are the only other options.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the offload screen you mention is only available on the all-wheel drive models by default. vagcom shows a slew of settings and options for infotainment screens that you may be able to turn that on if you don't have it. in my SEL-P pretty much every screen that makes sense was enabled but I let them all be accessed while the vehicle is in motion.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

gerardrjj said:


> I think the offload screen you mention is only available on the all-wheel drive models by default. vagcom shows a slew of settings and options for infotainment screens that you may be able to turn that on if you don't have it. in my SEL-P pretty much every screen that makes sense was enabled but I let them all be accessed while the vehicle is in motion.


After some VCDS coding, I am able to access most infotainment screens while in motion but most of my navigation screens are still disabled. Are you able to access all navigation screens while in motion? If so, can you please let me know what options you coded to enable them?


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

My car is 4motion but unfortunately I don't have this screen. Has anyone found a way to enable it.


gerardrjj said:


> I think the offload screen you mention is only available on the all-wheel drive models by default. vagcom shows a slew of settings and options for infotainment screens that you may be able to turn that on if you don't have it. in my SEL-P pretty much every screen that makes sense was enabled but I let them all be accessed while the vehicle is in motion.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

